# Ceiling Speaker Wiring



## bikermunda (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi i just bought a townhome and looking to get it wired for the ceiling speakers for the home theatre purpose and general purposes as well. but i have no idea where to find the people who can do this work and if it is reasonable money wise

Can folks here advice me where i can find the right people to get the job done or any other advice regarding the same will be very helpful


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Look in the phone book for a shop specializing in home theater. However, it probably will not be cheap, as most have a minimal charge of probably at least several hundred dollars, if not more.

Alternately, you might try to run down a local DirecTV installer. They are good at running wires through walls and ceilings. They might be willing to do the work for you as a side job on a weekend. You'll have to provide the speaker cable, of course.

If you're up to the task of doing it yourself, there's an illustrated tutorial for in-wall wiring in my signature.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bikermunda (Nov 11, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Look in the phone book for a shop specializing in home theater. However, it probably will not be cheap, as most have a minimal charge of probably at least several hundred dollars, if not more.
> 
> Alternately, you might try to run down a local DirecTV installer. They are good at running wires through walls and ceilings. They might be willing to do the work for you as a side job on a weekend. You'll have to provide the speaker cable, of course.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne for all the advice but the thing is that i am not being able to find anyone in the phone book  who can do the job. i checked with Best Buy but they want to suck my blood + i don't trust geek squad since i have heard a lot of horror stories about them.

i will surely touch base with the direct TV guys and see if they will be up for it,also i don't think i will be able to do it myself since this is the first time and i am not too sure if i will be able to pull it off


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

First, where are you located? Second, make sure whoever does the work uses the proper rated speaker cable for the codes in your area. Usually it's CL2 or CL3 rated wiring for use in-wall or in-ceiling. Using wire that is not properly rated can void your homeowner's insurance if something goes wrong.


----------



## bikermunda (Nov 11, 2009)

dyohn said:


> First, where are you located? Second, make sure whoever does the work uses the proper rated speaker cable for the codes in your area. Usually it's CL2 or CL3 rated wiring for use in-wall or in-ceiling. Using wire that is not properly rated can void your homeowner's insurance if something goes wrong.


I am located in San Jose,CA and yeah i did found more details about the wires that need to be used for the in ceiling wiring and also the wire is not expensive but it is just that i am looking for the right folks to be able to do it at a fair price,since i believe quality does not come at a cheap price


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Personally, I've never gotten along with any contractor that's come to my hose to quote a job that I found in the phone book. Talk to your neighbors and coworkers to find someone who did a similar job for them. Get several guys in for quotes. Worst case scenario you can have an electrician do it, but in such a case you should probably make sure you know exactly what you want, as they won't be HT experts.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

basically,
running wires is not huge fun and installers charge accordingly (which is fair)
if you are looking for a top notch job your probably going to have to pay for it

doing it yourself is the most cost effective option, hiring is the easiest


----------

